# Bowers Closes



## NorthCountyEmt (Jul 26, 2016)

AMR is closing Bowers in LA. Apparently they are not absorbing people and just shutting it down as of September.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jul 27, 2016)

Wow! Very surprising and a major bummer. Best of luck to the LA guys. Hopefully ya'll land on your feet. 

Bowers Ambulance
1938-2016


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 27, 2016)

And the already oversaturated job market in Cali gets even worse


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 27, 2016)

NorthCountyEmt said:


> AMR is closing Bowers in LA. Apparently they are not absorbing people and just shutting it down as of September.


I wonder what's going to happen to Pacific Ambulance? Wasn't Bower's and Pacific affiliated at one point in time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 27, 2016)

From what I hear turning into Doctors/AMR

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## deadhead (Aug 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the Bowers employees.  EAS is currently hiring if any are interested.


----------



## Jn1232th (Aug 21, 2016)

care is letting bowers and pacific apply/ transfer over from what there instagram post said


----------



## wtferick (Aug 21, 2016)

Welcome to the family bowers!


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 23, 2016)

justin1232 said:


> care is letting bowers and pacific apply/ transfer over from what there instagram post said



Nobody transfers over. Care just simplified the process by waiving the tests, and the applicants go straight to the panel interview after the HR approves them.


----------



## wtferick (Aug 23, 2016)

I guess only less than 10 applied....


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 23, 2016)

wtferick said:


> I guess only less than 10 applied....



Correct. Many people chose to try their luck with the AMR transfer, since it hung out some serious carrots, and  a few went to Hall. The rest are moving on with their lives.


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Sep 2, 2016)

Best wishes Bowers folks. You are the last of of a legendary company. Your hard work and sacrifices are truly appreciated.

Sorry that the Executive Offices of the Bowers Family, Pacific Ambulance, Rural Metro and now AMR killed it (very slowly).

The name Bowers Ambulance and its employees deserved better.


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 2, 2016)

20 days til Valhalla.  My only regret is that my time with the company was too short.


----------



## exodus (Sep 4, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I wonder what's going to happen to Pacific Ambulance? Wasn't Bower's and Pacific affiliated at one point in time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nothing to pacific I'm sure. Bowers was the LaCo Pacific. Pacific is only in SD/OC.


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 4, 2016)

exodus said:


> Nothing to pacific I'm sure. Bowers was the LaCo Pacific. Pacific is only in SD/OC.


Pacific is turning into Doctors.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 6, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Pacific is turning into Doctors.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



WELCOME TO POCTORS!!!


----------



## Mufasa556 (Sep 24, 2016)

So...is Bowers officially done? I was told that due to some legal issues they were forced to stay open. Anyone confirm or deny? 

Also, if it is officially over, I want my mod back.


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 24, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> So...is Bowers officially done? I was told that due to some legal issues they were forced to stay open. Anyone confirm or deny?
> 
> Also, if it is officially over, I want my mod back.



1) 'Yes' to 'officially done'. Uniforms and trinkets turned in, last checks received, goodbyes said.
2) As far as I'm concerned, you can have 'em all...


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 24, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> So...is Bowers officially done? I was told that due to some legal issues they were forced to stay open. Anyone confirm or deny?
> 
> Also, if it is officially over, I want my mod back.


Yea the gates are locked up like the wonka factory.  1938-2016 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 24, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Yea the gates are locked up like the wonka factory.  1938-2016
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Nice analogy.


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Nice analogy.


'Up the airy mountain, / Down the rushy glen, / We daren't go a-hunting / For fear of little men'. You see.... nobody ever goes in! Nobody ever comes out!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 25, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> 'Up the airy mountain, / Down the rushy glen, / We daren't go a-hunting / For fear of little men'. You see.... nobody ever goes in! Nobody ever comes out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufasa556 (Sep 25, 2016)

Well...bummer. They're not getting my Bowers jacket from me. I should pillage some mementos from my division before they shut us down.


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 25, 2016)

They're being anal about the badges, but that's expected. Everything else - as long as people turned in _something,_ there were no issues. Plenty of mementos were liberated.

'Oh, you guys can keep the name plates. In case, you know, you decide to come work for AMR.'


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 25, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Yea the gates are locked up like the wonka factory.  1938-2016
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Ha. Good one.
Good luck to those affected.
Transfer to Las Vegas...better pay, no taxes, cheaper cost of living.


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 26, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> Ha. Good one.
> Good luck to those affected.
> Transfer to Las Vegas...better pay, no taxes, cheaper cost of living.


Or go to Hall..... alot of people did from what im hearing.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

